# Next Petco Sale



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

Title says it all, does anyone know when the next peptic 1$ a gallon sale will occur? dates? thanks hoping to pick up a new 55G and cycling it this summer so its ready for those long winter days


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably not until at least after summer, since they just had a month long one back in April


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Rumor has it starting June 28 on other forums.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got a Petco email for $1/gal sale: 6/28-8/8


----------



## knadams (Mar 1, 2015)

hey thanks guys, went today and picked up a 55G, now just deciding where i went to set it up and what filtration


----------



## speshrugby (Sep 19, 2014)

i have nothing to help , apart from a deep jealousy if you are getting $1 a gallon tanks , your more looking at 10e a gallon over here


----------

